
Banking for a Startup with an Overseas Founder - Andre84
Hello everyone.<p>Could you point out to a banking solution who will likely work with an overseas founder incorporating with clerky.com, and without monthly maintenance fee or minimal balance requirement, please?<p>So far I have sent requests to:<p>Azlo - they won&#x27;t work with non-US founders<p>Axos Bank: &quot;can only open business accounts for US residents with valid US addresses&quot;<p>Bank of America: [awaiting response]<p>Brex [ unlikely because of the country of origin]<p>Bridge Bank: asked<p>Chase: [awaiting response]<p>Capital One: [awaiting response]<p>HSBC: [negotiating]<p>Mercury: [negotiating]<p>PNC Bank: [awaiting response]<p>Radius bank: &quot;All applicants must be legal permanent U.S. residents&quot;<p>Stripe Atlas - they wont work, based on the country of residence. However, once incorporated they are likely to provide Stripe services, but not banking.<p>SVB: &quot;not interested&quot;<p>Square 1: asked<p>Wells Fargo: &quot;We require international customers to open accounts in person so that we can verify the identity of our account holders. &quot;<p>Thanks,<p>Andrei<p>VizioChron, Inc.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;viziochron.com
======
Andre84
From Azlo: "Right now, we can only offer accounts to US citizens and many
Permanent Residents from a small list of countries. Azlo is looking to expand
our eligibility requirements in the future and we'd encourage you to check
back often." From Capital One: "we've put a pause on SPARK Business Checking
online applications. We appreciate your patience while we improve. In the
meantime, accounts can be opened at a physical branch until the online option
has returned"

------
Andre84
From Brex : "Companies that are generally approved tend to have over $100,000
in US based banks, a US EIN, and professional investors", "At this time, this
is requirement in order to extend an account limit to our users".

~~~
Andre84
From Stripe: I work on the Stripe Atlas team. Apologies for all the back and
forth so far. I'm afraid Courtney and Cheyenne provided some incorrect
information earlier about whether Stripe would be able to support your
business. Just to be clear, you will not be able to use any Stripe products
(Payments, Atlas, Issuing, etc.) because you are physically based in Russia.
You are not able to use a registered agent's address or a virtual mailing
address for your business or personal address when signing up for a US Stripe
account. We require your physical, US business address (not that of a friend,
relative, mail forwarding service, etc.) for US Stripe accounts that are not
started using Stripe Atlas.

From Axosbank: "All signers on an account must reside in the US and have a
valid form of ID such as a Drivers License or Green Card. "

------
Andre84
From Bank of America: Yes, but you will need to visit US to open the Bank
account

~~~
Andre84
From Bank of America: "we will let your US representative who has >50% of
shares to come in branch and open an account for the corporation if their name
will be on business documents of corporation"

